# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] NOKIA 3310 DUAL 2017

## teolan

γεια σας....εχω ενα κινητο 3310 νοκια.....μετα απο μερικους μηνες κοντα χρονο .....μου αναβει ενα ασπρο φως στην οθονη (ολα λευκα ) δεν βλεπω τιποτε αλλο....αλλα το κινητο εχει ξεκινησει κανονικα.....μπορει καποιος να σε παρει τηλ κ να μιλησεις....απλα στην οθονη δε βλεπεις τιποτε εκτος απο μια λευκη γαλα οθονη ...εχω βγαλει μπαταρια ...το εχω αφησει κ μερες εκτος μπαταριας αλλαα τιποτε..... ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ λενε για κατι κομμενες γραμμες στη πλακετα.....εχει κανεις παθει το ιδιο ?

----------


## manolo

Ναι, όντως υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα το οποίο παρουσιάστηκε σε αρκετά nokia 3310 και επιδιορθώνεται με jumbering πάνω στην πλακέτα, απλά χρειάζεσαι κολλητήρι με λεπτό tip ακριβείας και ειδικό χαλκοκαλώδιο για βραχυκυκλώματα.

----------


## teolan

τα εργαλεια τα εχω.....ποια jumpering πρπει να κανω?

----------


## manolo

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι το 5ο pin του κονέκτορα του display που το γεφυρώνεις με το εξάρτημα στο τέλος της σειράς δεξιά του κονέκτορα. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως τι είδους εξάρτημα ήταν αυτό ή απλά test point. Για το πιν είμαι 99% σίγουρος.

----------


## teolan

θα το ξαναψαξω.....δε ξερω ομως αν βρω ακρη......το θεμα ειναι να μην κανω κανενα λαθος πιν κ κολλησω αλλου κ γινει χειροτερο μετα....
ειναι κανεις αλλος που το εχει κανει κ εχει πετυχει ?

----------


## manolo

Τεο το θέμα σου είναι αν θα κάνεις σωστά το jumbering ή αν είναι σωστή η λύση αυτή; επειδή ανέφερες ότι έχεις τα εργαλεία.....Για το σωστό jumbering αν αισθάνεσαι ότι δεν μπορείς να το καταφέρεις πήγαινε το σε έναν πιο έμπειρο τεχνικό να στο φτιάξει. Τώρα το αν είναι έγκυρη αυτή η διαδικασία, είναι αυτή που προτείνεται σε εξειδικευμένα forums επισκευής κινητών. Εγώ μια φορά που χρειάστηκε να το κάνω δούλεψε μια χαρά. Εσύ αποφασίζεις..

----------

